# iPad OS support



## VALNOZCO (Aug 2, 2021)

Will there ever be a version of OBS for iPad? I’ve tried switcher and it just isn’t as feature packed as OBS is and you can’t use a DSLR for video input to your stream. I guess this might be a niche, but I already have an iPad and a camera, and don’t want to buy a computer just to do livestreams with good video quality, focal length, and depth of field.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 13, 2021)

We have no plans to make a version of OBS for mobile devices.


----------



## zackW (Sep 2, 2021)

VALNOZCO said:


> Will there ever be a version of OBS for iPad? I’ve tried switcher and it just isn’t as feature packed as OBS is and you can’t use a DSLR for video input to your stream. I guess this might be a niche, but I already have an iPad and a camera, and don’t want to buy a computer just to do livestreams with good video quality, focal length, and depth of field.



How to do that and what's the benefit of it?


----------



## wizard8080 (Jul 17, 2022)

VALNOZCO said:


> Will there ever be a version of OBS for iPad? I’ve tried switcher and it just isn’t as feature packed as OBS is and you can’t use a DSLR for video input to your stream. I guess this might be a niche, but I already have an iPad and a camera, and don’t want to buy a computer just to do livestreams with good video quality, focal length, and depth of field.



Have you tried Airmix?  Way more feature rich than Switcher iPad and can connect to a DSLR or mirrorless via an hdmi rtsp encoder.  Or the LUMIX GH5ii supports rtsp built-in.



dodgepong said:


> We have no plans to make a version of OBS for mobile devices.



Just feedback, it would be really great to have OBS on iPad and iPhone.  For mobile live-streaming a laptop and mouse are too cumbersome.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 21, 2022)

It's important for people to understand that making a version of OBS for mobile devices would effectively be writing a a completely new version of OBS from scratch while maintaining the existing desktop version. That is an enormous task.


----------

